# Things that go against the BLM narrative



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

In this thread we post things that go against the BLM narrative of "black people are oppressed, they're getting hunted down by police and racism against whites isn't real". First of all, this article is great and I recommend reading it:








						American Racism and the Anti-White Left
					

In contemporary America, professors openly say things like “All I want for Christmas is white genocide” or “OK, officially, I now hate white people,”. Teaching assistants cl…




					ideasanddata.wordpress.com
				




If you want info posted by a black man because your friends might think your skin color makes you biased, Leonydus Johnson makes some great posts:








						Latest Twitter Threads by @LeonydusJohnson on Thread Reader App
					

Read the latest Twitter threads from @LeonydusJohnson on Thread Reader App!




					threadreaderapp.com
				





			https://twitter.com/LeonydusJohnson
		


Here's some good articles about the origins of BLM, their funders, their ties to communism and their true goals:
https://archive.md/kWjXL
https://archive.vn/9CTqs
https://archive.md/MWKqJ
Let's look at some statistics. Here we have evidence that in the USA blacks kill ten times as many whites than vice versa despite blacks making up just 13% of the population. Most murders are intraracial, even when it comes to deaths at the hands of police. Blacks are actually less likely to be killed by a police officer than whites when you consider the rate at which they commit violent crime.




Now let's look at George Floyd himself. Was he murdered? The policeman kneeling on his neck may have hastened his death, but he would likely have died that day anyways. He had corona virus, heart problems and was high on several hard drugs at the same time.

He also resisted arrest.





George Floyd was an ex con. His last crime was robbing a pregnant woman at gunpoint in 2007.
https://archive.md/YnIZL


> In 2009, George Floyd *pleaded guilty* for a 1st-degree felony charge of an assault and armed robbery he took part in 2007 and spent five years in prison for breaking into a lady’s house with the intent to rob her. George agreed that he wore a blue uniform to look like a government employee to gain the lady’s trust, and eventually pave his way into the house.
> 
> The lady soon realized that the person was impersonating to be a government worker, she tried to shut the door but Floyd _brute-forced_ his way into the house. Consequently, a Ford truck pulled up to the house’s main entrance, five people exited the truck and went straight inside the lady’s house.
> 
> According to Daily Mail (UK), the court report mentions that the victim identified George, tallest of all the robbers, who pressed a pistol to her stomach and forced his way into the house. George Floyd’s height was 6 foot 6 inches.


He tried changing his ways and becoming a better man but the fact that he was on drugs and using counterfeit money shows he failed.

BLM is trying to spin the narrative that the police killed Floyd for his skin color, but this seems unlikely. The officers who were there were racially diverse. Lane had done volunteer work with Somali immigrants and Chauvin married an Asian woman.



https://archive.md/wip/o2jyphttps://archive.md/wip/WptUB
Consider the fact that last time the media focused on BLM was in summer 2016 before the elections. We're in summer during an election year. Is it a coincidence, or could politicians be using the American people as pawns in their chess game?

While everyone is distracted with the riots, Hillary Clinton is going to court over her emails. That's suspiciously convenient timing. 
https://archive.md/wLhAK

The peaceful protests narrative can be smashed with this single video.





Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Here's an interesting bit of info: the woman behind Black Lives Matter ideology is a literal terrorist.



https://archive.md/gUtm8
And finally, here's a video explaining where money donated to BLM goes.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 6, 2020)

A cop came into my store to buy dog food and didn’t shoot my black coworker


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 6, 2020)

Didn't they kill a black cop a while ago?


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jun 6, 2020)

Facts do not matter to revolutionaries. They are motivated by narcissism, hate and spite.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Didn't they kill a black cop a while ago?


They killed a ton of black people, actually. This article is from four days ago:


			https://ktla.com/news/nationworld/at-least-11-killed-during-u-s-protests-seeking-justice-for-george-floyd-many-of-them-african-americans/
		


There's at least 6 dead black people listed there. Since the protests are still going, more will die. The deaths will continue even after the protests are over because these large public gatherings are helping corona virus spread.

Here's the video of the black cop dying. His name was David Dorn::





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















And here's a video of a biracial girl crying about her sister getting killed by a protester:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 6, 2020)

Police kill more whites than blacks, despite blacks committing more violent crime than every other demographic combined.

Additionally, plenty of (relatively) innocent niggers have died because of these riots.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2020)

The fact that their movement called "Blacks Live Matter" goes under the assumption that nobody cares about them, yet millions of people around the world support them.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Jun 6, 2020)

More like Nigga Lives Matter for fried chicken.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 6, 2020)

Someone pin this topic.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 6, 2020)

Chickenfoot said:


> More like Nigga Lives Matter for fried chicken.


I’ve never understood how the fried chicken and watermelon thing is supposed to be a negative stereotype tbh. Anyone who DOESN’T love fried chicken and watermelon is the crazy person


----------



## Wraith (Jun 6, 2020)

I want to start posting vids of black people complaining against BLM for destroying their businesses and such, but I'm not in the position to do that right now. Also some black cop got the living crap kicked out of him by a pack of antifa / BLM faggots recently and he was just walking doing nothing.


----------



## John McAfee (Jun 6, 2020)

I mean, from a numbers standpoint, if the country was split in half by race. The blacks GDP would be a pittance compared to the white homogenized master state. Hard for black lives to matter when it doesnt materialize any notable value to the world. When was the last time you wanted african food, or the sweet new 4 door coup from kenya? Even if conventional slavery were a thing still, no one would want the blacks, you want a fine bunch of Hispanics.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jun 6, 2020)

All I've heard argument wise from people supporting BLM has been purely emotional.

They'll never give statistics, hard data, or anecdotal evidence on how they feel. It's always stuff like "Black people have been held down for too long" and "You don't understand how they feel" and my personal favorite "you're white".

Facts and data don't give a fuck about skin color. They are unbiased, but can be molded into whatever narrative you want. Thus is why fake statistics are coming out.

They don't believe in nuance or multi-layered reasoning. They just see "white people bad" and "black people oppressed".

Can things be improved? Of course. This isn't the way to do it. It will set their cause back by decades.

PL - I have family that I've argued with that believe the narratives.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 6, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Facts do not matter to revolutionaries. They are motivated by narcissism, hate and spite.


So, like the brainstream: "My needs are more important than the average person; I'm special! I strongly dislike the government for very vague reasons, so I'm gonna go to some other town and burn shit down"? That's not quite a revolutionary. More an American born anarchist.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jun 6, 2020)

"We need white shields because cops don't touch white people!"
Karen disagrees, painfully.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PantySniffer69 (Jun 6, 2020)

(Rate me autistic on this one if you want, but here goes.)

Back about 6 years ago I remember reading a forum discussion in which the high rate of black criminality, particularly violent crime and murder, was explained away by pointing to the high poverty rate in the black community. In other words Blacks commit violent crimes not because they are black, but because they are poor.

So I looked at the most recent census stats (2010 at the time) for the population size, poverty rate, and white, black, and hispanic populations. Then combined it with the 2010 FBI crime stats, made some spread sheets, wrote some Matlab code and made some graphs. (Just making this point, because you won't be able to reverse image source these pictures.)

So in the first picture we have the Poverty rate in the first column, Black pop. percentage in the second column, and White population perc. in the third column, The top row is the Violent Crime rate and the second row is the Murder rate. The cut off for cities was population >250,000 (can't remember why I picked that), and the graphs show the correlation between the data.



The results in the first row show that Poverty/Violent Crime and Black/Violent Crime correlate positively about the same. So not good for the "Blacks are violent because they are impoverished" argument, as the Black poverty rate tends to be about 20%.  There's also a bit of a negative correlation between Whites and Violent Crime.

The results in the second row are damning. Poverty/Murder correlate positively at ~.43, but Black/Murder correlate pos. at ~.61. I'd be surprised if anyone can find a statistic that correlates better with a city's Murder rate than the Black population. Really, if you want to avoid murder, avoid Black cities. Period.

A bit related to this has been the discussion (and fear) about which trend America's growing Hispanic population will follow. Will they be like Blacks? or Whites? So in the second picture we have two of the same data sets from the previous (Poverty and White) and Black has now been replaced with Hispanic. Fortunately Hispanic follows the White trend with slight negative correlations for Violent Crime and Murder. Not as good as the White numbers, but considering the high rate of Hispanic poverty at 18% (nearly as high as Black poverty), that's pretty damn good. So hurray for Pablo (and America too).


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 6, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Didn't they kill a black cop a while ago?


You're probably thinking of David Dorn. He was actually a retired police captain and got capped while responding to a burglar alarm that went off at a friend's pawn shop. He was probably dealing with it because the actual police were either too occupied with other things or had been ordered to stand down in that area to avoid agitating rioters peaceful protesters further.

It's telling that we're getting full blown biopics of George Floyd, while people like Dorn mostly remain anonymous.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 6, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I’ve never understood how the fried chicken and watermelon thing is supposed to be a negative stereotype tbh. Anyone who DOESN’T love fried chicken and watermelon is the crazy person



Fried chicken is nasty.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 6, 2020)

Ummm.... everything?

For starters blacks today have no idea how much better they have it than blacks before the Civil Rights era, it's insane that people have lost all sense of perspective and act like the last 50 years of American history never happened.

What they're really angry about is they have been living under an equal system and... for whatever reason, they still fail, so now what they want is to be coddled, to get a free pass to easy street in life just by virtue being black.

But they seem to think they can achieve this by being hateful towards whitey, they want to control us through fear but as Yoda says, fear leads to anger and anger leads to hate.




ProgKing of the North said:


> I’ve never understood how the fried chicken and watermelon thing is supposed to be a negative stereotype tbh. Anyone who DOESN’T love fried chicken and watermelon is the crazy person



It's true, fried chicken and watermelon are amazing.

My guess is that's some Yankee bullshit because in the south fried chicken and watermelon are just more in general "southern food", not strictly a "black" thing.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Someone pin this topic.


It should probably be linked on the first post of the riot thread, too.
@Null



PantySniffer69 said:


> The results in the first row show that Poverty/Violent Crime and Black/Violent Crime correlate positively about the same. So not good for the "Blacks are violent because they are impoverished" argument, as the Black poverty rate tends to be about 20%.  There's also a bit of a negative correlation between Whites and Violent Crime.
> 
> The results in the first second row are damning. Poverty/Murder correlate positively at ~.43, but Black/Murder correlate pos. at ~.61. I'd be surprised if anyone can find a statistic that correlates better with a city's Murder rate than the Black population. Really, if you want to avoid murder, avoid Black cities. Period.


I think African Americans commit crime not because they are black but because their culture encourages crime. There might be something genetic that makes them more likely to be violent, but things wouldn't be nearly as bad if crime wasn't glorified in their community and their media. This thread about black inner city schools is interesting:
https://archive.md/T36Uo





						r/TrueOffMyChest - I used to teach in a black inner city school. Their issues are their own fault and I’m tired of pretending otherwise.
					

13,183 votes and 2,889 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



The principal told teachers to let kids skip class, fight and threaten people with knives because "it's their culture". In the comments, some people actually defended that mindset.






African Americans are taught from birth that all their problems are other people's fault. Liberals are enabling them and making the problem worse.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 6, 2020)

How dare you defend yourself.




This is hilarious.


----------



## Mel Feasance (Jun 6, 2020)

Wraith said:


> How dare you defend yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This why the fuck y'all getting killed. Sees a buncha dudes with AYKAY Foddy Seb'ms and decides the best thing she can do is antagonize them through her car window.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 6, 2020)

Even for a tweet made two years ago, I’m still glad I saved it.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 6, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> It should probably be linked on the first post of the riot thread, too.
> @Null
> 
> 
> ...


"Bells, schedules, and tests are things schools in wealthier areas never have and are based on prisons." -Commie Redditor Alex Jones, but he's a fucking school teacher instead of a funny talk show host man


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

Now for some evidence of black on white violence! This video of a black man kicking a white man while yelling about slavery:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Here's a video of an Irish boy getting shanked by a gang of black thugs that was just leaked on twitter. I'm not sure if the attack was racially motivated, but if it was a gang of whites doing this to a black boy they would get called white supremacist terrorists in a heartbeat:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





















Less recent examples include Frederick Demond Scott's killing spree. He is a black serial killer who killed six white people. In 2014, he said he wanted to kill all whites.
https://archive.md/wip/HY1qd



There's also the 2017 Chicago torture incident in which four black teens kidnapped and tortured a mentally disabled white teen on facebook live while yelling "fuck white people" and "fuck Trump".

https://archive.md/NRXQD
Anyone who claims anti-white racism doesn't exist is an idiot.


----------



## Solomon (Jun 6, 2020)

This is going to turn into "'Race Realism" general


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 6, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> "Bells, schedules, and tests are things schools in wealthier areas never have and are based on prisons." -Commie Redditor Alex Jones, but he's a fucking school teacher instead of a funny talk show host man


Wait what? Did someone really claim wealthy schools don't have bells? 

As for the topic at hand, I just miss being able to hang out with black people without it being weird. I don't know why people say "Race relations weren't nicer in the 90s! It was just better covered up!" when a lot of us lived it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

Solomon said:


> This is going to turn into "'Race Realism" general


Lumping every member of a group in the same basket is always stupid, that's a fact. There's no doubt that personality and behavior stem partially from genes but that doesn't mean every single black person is a scumbag or that their behavior isn't influenced by their environment. Case in point: Nigerian Americans seem to be doing great.
https://archive.md/wip/ARHZt
EDIT: That was an extremely shitty source, I'm sorry. Nigerian immigrants are doing better than the average American but they're actually getting beat by various groups of Asian and European immigrants in terms of success.
https://archive.md/wip/WzAudStill, it's proof not all blacks are crime loving gangbangers. Many are people you would love to have as neighbors.


----------



## Solomon (Jun 6, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Lumping every member of a group in the same basket is always stupid, that's a fact. There's no doubt that personality and behavior stem partially from genes but that doesn't mean every single black person is a scumbag or that their behavior isn't influenced by their environment. Case in point: Nigerian Americans seem to be doing great.
> https://archive.md/wip/ARHZt


100% but in these times just stating basic facts is considered racist. 

In fact what you've written right there might be considered hate speech of some kind.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Jun 6, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> The fact that their movement called "Blacks Live Matter" goes under the assumption that nobody cares about them, yet millions of people around the world support them.


Every global megacorporation, every celebrity, politician, person of influence, media conglomerate, California based internet company, information broker--they all can't bend low enough to kiss black ass during this civil coup. The only people upright are a shocked white population who should be united, but are fractured by years of demoralization and distraction.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 6, 2020)

How about we look at some media blackwashing? The modern world thinks it's fine to blackwash white characters but whitewashing characters is absolutely satanic. Blacks still complain about having no media representation.




Solomon said:


> 100% but in these times just stating basic facts is considered racist.
> 
> In fact what you've written right there might be considered hate speech of some kind.


For sure. Saying racial realism has any basis in reality is considered racist because it's often used by supremacists to say they're better than other groups. I think nurture and nature both play a role in human development and judging people by the color of their skin isn't constructive.


----------



## millais (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm not sure about this "driving while black" business. How are you supposed to preemptively determine someone's ethnic background while they are in a moving car. Unless they have the windows rolled down and are leaning their head outside in the middle of the day, I think it's pretty hard to make any positive identification of a random driver's physical appearance.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Some BLM guys killed a puppy.
https://archive.md/dF7E8




Your browser is not able to display this video.






















> > When the video initially appeared, a plea was made on the Kris Kelly Foundation Instagram account:
> >
> > MEMPHIS TN $500 REWARD to find this man at a protest on Beale Street.
> >
> > ...


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> How about we look at some media blackwashing? The modern world thinks it's fine to blackwash white characters but whitewashing characters is absolutely satanic. Blacks still complain about having no media representation.
> View attachment 1357080View attachment 1357089
> 
> 
> For sure. Saying racial realism has any basis in reality is considered racist because it's often used by supremacists to say they're better than other groups. I think nurture and nature both play a role in human development and judging people by the color of their skin isn't constructive.



The BBC is literally the biggest tumor on television. I'm embarrassed they even still have the rights to great shows like TNG.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Solomon said:


> This is going to turn into "'Race Realism" general


yes


----------



## Recoil (Jun 7, 2020)

Based Karen is so deeply racist she doesn't even know it


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Be careful if you post statistics, lefties are starting e-lynch mobs against people who disagree with them. I suggest not posting anything controversial under your real name if you don't want to lose your job or liberal friends.

This girl has a realistic view of things and they're calling her a demonic threat:


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Recoil said:


> View attachment 1357358
> Based Karen is so deeply racist she doesn't even know it


It's always the vegans that hate niggas the most...

Because we eat the most meat of all the races.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm seeing 80% white girls embrace this chicanery, which is funny to me. Caucasian females are speaking up for the black community, and rarely has this been questioned or critiqued, in my area.  Shouldn't whites shut up and not whitesplain?

These same honky honeys bombard with white guilt and the 'You Are Racist, White People', but when asked, okay white girls who are white, how are YOU racist? Their head explodes, then when piecing their cranium back together they'll say, "Uh, well, uhhh, we're the exception!"... totally not realizing, hey, maybe that could be the case for others.

On a more upbeat note, a black male co-worker said this: "Wish people would shut the fuck up about racism, and just not be fucking racist.  Fucking honkeys.". We both like grape Kool-Aid.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 7, 2020)

Black people are far more likely to eat chicken and waffles, with a side of watermelon, than regular people are.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Lumping every member of a group in the same basket is always stupid, that's a fact. There's no doubt that personality and behavior stem partially from genes but that doesn't mean every single black person is a scumbag or that their behavior isn't influenced by their environment. Case in point: Nigerian Americans seem to be doing great.
> https://archive.md/wip/ARHZt
> EDIT: That was an extremely shitty source, I'm sorry. Nigerian immigrants are doing better than the average American but they're actually getting beat by various groups of Asian and European immigrants in terms of success.
> https://archive.md/wip/WzAudStill, it's proof not all blacks are crime loving gangbangers. Many are people you would love to have as neighbors.


Stuff like this is always interesting to consider the implications of.



Spoiler: Sperging about issues with blacks in the USA



A common explanation, particularly among race realists, is to say that Nigeria is sending its best and brightest, whereas African Americans with a longer history in the country are from a much broader population base. There's probably some truth to that. Notably it still doesn't back the "ethnostate" argument, since it suggests that race alone isn't an adequate measurement of ability to succeed and integrate in a society, especially since Nigerian immigrants will be far _less_ likely to have a significant amount of white European DNA as African Americans. Even Ryan Faulk, AKA Alt Hype, has recently come around to this.

Another explanation is the different culture, home life, and educational background. We already saw posts earlier that show how inner city schools are frequently staffed to the brim with subversives who teach resentment and actively encourage their students to not become productive members of society and to try to tear it down instead. Couple that with often dysfunctional families that aren't teaching a lot of important life skills or providing a positive counter to the messages being taught in school (which they often reinforce instead), and a whole culture that teaches a victim mentality and resentment, and you've got the recipe for a perpetuating cycle of destructive fuck ups. 

There's probably a bit of both going on. On the culture side of things, it's also pretty common to see generations of failure in white trailer trash families too. It's not just a stereotype. Some cultures are just toxic. The difference is that Cletus generally doesn't have a highly influential group of political radicals telling him that the fundamental building blocks of the nation are to blame for why his life is a mess, that he needs to tear them down to set himself free, and that every purveyor of law, order, and economic success is out to get him. This makes his destructive nature far less likely to be directed outward at everything functional in society. In short, Cletus huffs paint and eats himself into a heart attack at age 50, Jamal burns down stores and turns his neighborhood into a war zone. That's obviously a simplification, and you get white trash people committing violent crime and the reverse, but that's the broad reason African Americans are such a problem population (because they are, that's just statistical fact, muh 13% and all). In many ways, majority black communities are _groomed_ to be a problem population.

Honestly, the unrest we've been seeing the past few years might've been significantly reduced by a vigorous bit of McCarthyism in the education system. It's probably too late for that now, but we desperately need some reform to turn schools away from being radicalization factories. Learning the history of slavery practiced in non-white, non-American cultures in Africa and the Middle East, with no white washing or apologism, should be a mandatory part of public education, and any teacher that won't teach it properly is _gone_. That alone would be a good start.





Fangsofjeff said:


> How about we look at some media blackwashing? The modern world thinks it's fine to blackwash white characters but whitewashing characters is absolutely satanic. Blacks still complain about having no media representation.
> View attachment 1357080View attachment 1357089


It's always redheads, for some reason...



Fangsofjeff said:


> Be careful if you post statistics, lefties are starting e-lynch mobs against people who disagree with them. I suggest not posting anything controversial under your real name if you don't want to lose your job or liberal friends.
> 
> This girl has a realistic view of things and they're calling her a demonic threat:
> 
> View attachment 1357348View attachment 1357363View attachment 1357350View attachment 1357357View attachment 1357359View attachment 1357360


I see the Twitter mob is already going full post-Charlottesville lynch mob. This time their targets are completely disconnected from the actual inciting incident though. That's concerning. I guess it's only a matter of time before they go after the wrong target and have to stop due to a wave of backlash over it though.


----------



## Null (Jun 7, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Someone pin this topic.


this is not a /pol/ site. fuck off.


----------



## BansheeQ (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Some BLM guys killed a puppy.



So I posted about this and also the police horse getting a brick to the face on social media and had numerous Karen's tell me I was scum for elevating the life of an animal over a "POC" why yes I will when the animals didn't choose to attend a riot.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> this is not a /pol/ site. fuck off.


sure couldve fooled me, sometimes when i come here i feel like i accidentally logged onto stormfront

forum should be renamed to KKKiwi farms


----------



## I don't like jews (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't know why this place gets a reputation for being racist


----------



## Null (Jun 7, 2020)

If people want to be racist go for it, but I'm not going to promote obvious "narrative" threads with no content relevant to the site. You're also going to have to deal with people you disagree with. I've been dealing with complaints of @Hollywood Hulk Hogan "shilling" for weeks and the dude is literally as veteran to this site as you can possibly be. He's been using the forum before I have.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If people want to be racist go for it, but I'm not going to promote obvious "narrative" threads with no content relevant to the site. You're also going to have to deal with people you disagree with. I've been dealing with complaints of @Hollywood Hulk Hogan "shilling" for weeks and the dude is literally as veteran to this site as you can possibly be. He's been using the forum before I have.


strange, for all this time i thought 2013 came after 2012


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> I've been dealing with complaints of @Hollywood Hulk Hogan "shilling" for weeks and the dude is literally as veteran to this site as you can possibly be. He's been using the forum before I have.


Shilling what?


----------



## Null (Jun 7, 2020)

babaGAReeb said:


> strange, for all this time i thought 2013 came after 2012


Hulk was on the forum before this forum was set up. You know so little about the community you don't even know this is not the first iteration of it.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 7, 2020)

I came here for the sperging, I stayed for the slap fighting.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> Hulk was on the forum before this forum was set up. You know so little about the community you don't even know this is not the first iteration of it.


now why would i know all that, i dont even know why i joined 

i do know my calendar though


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> In this thread we post things that go against the BLM narrative


This makes discussion impossible because the scope of the thread has been limited to only one side of the debate.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> this is not a /pol/ site. fuck off.



Yeah, you're right. By doing that, we would literally be just like them, only on the other extreme, which is something I am adamantly against.
Two wrongs don't make a right.

I was saying it less as "our opinion is right" and more "actual hard data on what's been going on", that god knows more people need to see and get educated.

But it doesn't need to be pinned. So long as it's active (what_ isn't _there to say about this right now?), people will see it. That's good enough.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jun 7, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> This makes discussion impossible because the scope of the thread has been limited to only one side of the debate.



It's almost like this thread was made with a title which is the topic of the thread...


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jun 7, 2020)

BLM activists wont give a fuck about the statistics, or facts, or whatever the fuck you want to call them. They'll continue to protest & loot until they see there is no opportunity for them to do such a thing left, as long as they can raid stores they will do it, as long as it benefits them monetarily or in any kind of way they seek, like Jake Paul doing it for fame, or brands condemning the act as a way to gain endorsement/favorism from people, you gotta ask yourself in reality if they give an actual fuck, they'll act like they do as long as it doesnt lose them money, or profits them money since they will gain popularity or lose popularity by endorsing the movement or not endorsing the movement. Raiding Apple Stores and stealing iPhones isnt in protest of the death of George Floyd, the Nazis could justify they burnt jews because they were angry for losing WW1 with that logic.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 7, 2020)

Every single ethnic group (or pretty much most of them) have at some point had members of their group enslaved by others, yet Black people act as if they were the only ones. The amount of white people enslaved by non Europeans in all likelihood is probably equal to the amount of Africans enslaved, but because no ones actually done the calculations, people pretend like it was lower in scale.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jun 7, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Every single ethnic group (or pretty much most of them) have at some point had members of their group enslaved by others, yet Black people act as if they were the only ones. The amount of white people enslaved by non Europeans in all likelihood is probably equal to the amount of Africans enslaved, but because no ones actually done the calculations, people pretend like it was lower in scale.



That and there's evidence of slavery being first implemented by africans themselves and when seen by europeans was adopted. Losing tribes would be enslaved to the winners. So should black people ask reparations from black people/Africa?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> This makes discussion impossible because the scope of the thread has been limited to only one side of the debate.


Hm, you're right. Maybe this would be more useful as a deep thoughts debate thread where both sides could post what they have. 



Null said:


> If people want to be racist go for it, but I'm not going to promote obvious "narrative" threads with no content relevant to the site. You're also going to have to deal with people you disagree with. I've been dealing with complaints of @Hollywood Hulk Hogan "shilling" for weeks and the dude is literally as veteran to this site as you can possibly be. He's been using the forum before I have.


That's the right decision, I think. After all, it's possible some of the info posted is wrong. Maybe rename the thread "What's your opinion on BLM" and move it to deep thoughts?



BansheeQ said:


> So I posted about this and also the police horse getting a brick to the face on social media and had numerous Karen's tell me I was scum for elevating the life of an animal over a "POC" why yes I will when the animals didn't choose to attend a riot.


Ugh, Karens. There's no interracial murder epidemic in America. These animals are being hurt over nothing.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Hm, you're right. Maybe this would be more useful as a deep thoughts debate thread where both sides could post what they have.
> 
> 
> That's the right decision, I think. After all, it's possible some of the info posted is wrong. Maybe rename the thread "What's your opinion on BLM" and move it to deep thoughts?


What a farcical premise. Who the hell on the Farms supports BLM anyway?


----------



## Recoil (Jun 7, 2020)

millais said:


> I'm not sure about this "driving while black" business. How are you supposed to preemptively determine someone's ethnic background while they are in a moving car. Unless they have the windows rolled down and are leaning their head outside in the middle of the day, I think it's pretty hard to make any positive identification of a random driver's physical appearance.


Any number of factors. Banging 808 drums that shake everyone's rear view mirrors, big rims, candy or iridescent paint jobs, garish paint jobs, hydraulic suspensions, tinted windows, musical horns, unnecessary gold trim, extremely lowered suspension, 22 inch tires, 32 inch tires, bosozuku tier fiberglass body mods, stick on logos and windshield stickers about jesus or some innercity racing gang....

There's quite a list, my dear, as black fashion trends don't end at sagging pants & Jordans


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> What a farcical premise. Who the hell on the Farms supports BLM anyway?


Maybe @Distant Stare? Anyways if people have opposing opinions, I'd like to hear them. If the info I've been posting is wrong, I want to correct it.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Maybe @Distant Stare?


No he doesn't.

That's the same nigga who did the WHITE FLIGHT general thread about how he wants to leave America because "the nigs are ruining this country".


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Maybe @Distant Stare? Anyways if people have opposing opinions, I'd like to hear them. If the info I've been posting is wrong, I want to correct it.



I think your topic is just fine as is. The title is simply the theme, we're discussing facts vs speculation and if someone wants to disagree with you or offer up their own PROOF, they're allowed to, and everyone else is welcome to debate it.

It's not "LOL, THREADBANNED FOR NOT STICKING TO THE THEME." or "NO LEFTIST SHEEP ALLOWED."

It's exactly how the TDS thread has plenty of posts from people who disagree and it goes off in some weird tangents, but it always remains relevant to the core theme, of Trump and the perception for and against him.

I say don't fret it.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> What a farcical premise. Who the hell on the Farms supports BLM anyway?



@JimmyNugget  and link to the white flight thread?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @JimmyNugget  and link to the white flight thread?








						White Flight General
					

Across the United States, BLM and communist/socialist revolutionaries have reviled just close the U.S. is to complete collapse. Perhaps before the decade is over, demographic transition combined with mass immigration will make it impossible for Republicans to win national elections and maintain...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I think your topic is just fine as is. The title is simply the theme, we're discussing facts vs speculation and if someone wants to disagree with you or offer up their own PROOF, they're allowed to, and everyone else is welcome to debate it.
> 
> It's not "LOL, THREADBANNED FOR NOT STICKING TO THE THEME." or "NO LEFTIST SHEEP ALLOWED."
> 
> ...


Alright. We can leave the thread as it is, then. I think we're all interested in facts even if they don't align with our current views.


----------



## JimmyNugget (Jun 7, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @JimmyNugget  and link to the white flight thread?


Why would I support violent rioters who burn and loot stores and vandalize monuments?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> Why would I support violent rioters who burn and loot stores and vandalize monuments?



So you consider BLM violent looters?


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jun 7, 2020)

babaGAReeb said:


> now why would i know all that, i dont even know why i joined



How many protests did you attend? C'mon, be honest...you're among frens.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

The Covington Catholic fiasco is one of my favorite examples of anti-white racism.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/covington-catholic-faces-backlash-after-viral-video-at-dc-march.52401/
		

Basically, a group of (mostly) white boys went on a school trip to the march for life in DC. A video of them smiling and singing while a Native American man banged a drum in their face went viral. The Native American told everyone the boys were white supremacists antagonizing him. The media happily spread that narrative and destroyed the boys' reputation. When other videos of the event were released, it became clear the boys did nothing wrong and their life was ruined for the crime of being white Trump supporters. Real bigots were present at the march, but they were black Israelites shouting racist and homophobic slurs at the white kids.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 7, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Every single ethnic group (or pretty much most of them) have at some point had members of their group enslaved by others, yet Black people act as if they were the only ones. The amount of white people enslaved by non Europeans in all likelihood is probably equal to the amount of Africans enslaved, but because no ones actually done the calculations, people pretend like it was lower in scale.





GrinningCat said:


> That and there's evidence of slavery being first implemented by africans themselves and when seen by europeans was adopted. Losing tribes would be enslaved to the winners. So should black people ask reparations from black people/Africa?


That stuff isn't taught in schools though.



Fangsofjeff said:


> The Covington Catholic fiasco is one of my favorite examples of anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/covington-catholic-faces-backlash-after-viral-video-at-dc-march.52401/
> ...


After Nathan Phillips got exposed for lying and the initial story the news media had presented was exposed as false, The Root went on a highly sarcastic racist tirade in which their "journalist" made up some bullshit that didn't even line up with Nathan Phillips' original interview. They accused the Covington Catholic boys of blocking off Phillips' groups' march when according to Phillips himself, their march was over and they went over and got in the boys' faces in reaction to the confrontation between the teenagers and the Black Hebrew Israelites (which Phillips completely mischaracterized, but that's another matter).

The Root's writers and editors proved they don't give a single shit about the truth and will pull easily disproved explanations straight from their ass to justify their own hatred of whitey. Unlike CNN or other mainstream media sites, they issued no retraction. Keep in mind, the kids got lots of death threats over this, and their school had to temporarily shut down due to bomb threats. 

Someone on this site called The Root "black Stormfront" which is accurate in the sense that it's blatantly racist, but even Stormfront might have higher standards for reporting accuracy. While The Root isn't exactly mainstream, despite the "journalists" there proving their willing to lie to stoke up racial anger, even against minors, it doesn't have the "hate site" designation Stormfront gets. For some mysterious reason.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If people want to be racist go for it, but I'm not going to promote obvious "narrative" threads with no content relevant to the site. You're also going to have to deal with people you disagree with. I've been dealing with complaints of @Hollywood Hulk Hogan "shilling" for weeks and the dude is literally as veteran to this site as you can possibly be. He's been using the forum before I have.



Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

White kid decides to go to a college with a mostly black population. The blacks feel disrespected.





This comment on the video highlights an aspect of anti-white racism in minority countries:




Everyone sees you as an oddity, a bag of money or an exotic sex object. They will use words that could be considered slurs like mzungu. There's no white privilege there, only class privilege. A poor white person would probably be worse off than a poor native.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about


Just ignore the sensitive babies. People who cancel opposing opinions aren't worth taking seriously, whether they be leftists or righties.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about



No, it is obviously you shilling nWo.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about


I like raping @Hollywood Hulk Hogan because it makes me feel superior to subhumans.  Please don't censor BLM or nigger apologists.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 7, 2020)

I hate 'woke' black people but Dear White People and Black Klansman dealt with in-race debate, ie. woke virgins vs. those who take it on the chin, and was quite enjoyable. Also taught me that a surprising amount of blacks are into raceplay, which is possibly why it's so important to these people. I wonder how many are picking up chicks by being fake-woke at these riots to then exercise cotton-picking roleplay in the bedroom.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Here's the video of the black cop dying. His name was David Dorn::



Thought it got posted, but apparently not.  For anyone who says it was whites/Antifa doing all the destructive looting, here's the security footage of the 7 non-white looters that David Dorn was trying to stop.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about


Personally I just find you garden variety annoying. Nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 7, 2020)

Private Pyle said:


> Personally I just find you garden variety annoying. Nothing to do with Trump.



Neato. I feel honored that someone I don't recognize complained about me for being a shill. It must mean I am famous on Kiwifarms


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Neato. I feel honored that someone I don't recognize complained about me for being a shill. It must mean I am famous on Kiwifarms


You ever thought that kind of attitude may be why people complain? Just saying?


----------



## Ama Dablam (Jun 7, 2020)

GrinningCat said:


> That and there's evidence of slavery being first implemented by africans themselves and when seen by europeans was adopted. Losing tribes would be enslaved to the winners. So should black people ask reparations from black people/Africa?


I think that white people were the first to ban slavery. That never gets mentioned though.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's evidence that the riots have nothing to do with social justice and everything to do with the upcoming elections. The last time BLM was big news was in July 2016. It's likely the American people are being used as pawns in a political chess game.






It's interesting to note that while everyone is distracted by the protests, Hillary Clinton is going to court over her e-mails. 
https://archive.md/wLhAK


----------



## Ligoskj (Jun 7, 2020)

I mean, just look at it, it's not even 10% of white cops (or any other white person) who kill black people. And we cannot be even sure that the whites killed those 6% of blacks just for their skin color. But no, let us all pretend that all white-skinned cops/murderers are residents of the Confederate States who arrived here from the past.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 7, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> @JimmyNugget  and link to the white flight thread?


@JimmyNugget supports contrarianism.

Against everyone.

Including himself.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 7, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> View attachment 1358891
> I mean, just look at it, it's not even 10% of white cops who kill black people. And we cannot be even sure that the white cops killed those 6% of blacks just for their skin color. But no, let us all pretend that all white-skinned cops are residents of the Confederate States who arrived here from the past.


To be a nitpicker, this says murders. Would most deaths by cops even be counted on this list, if they were found to be justified? 

Although the amount of deaths caused by police is pretty small compared to the general homicide rate anyway.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> To be a nitpicker, this says murders. Would most deaths by cops even be counted on this list, if they were found to be justified?
> 
> Although the amount of deaths caused by police is pretty small compared to the general homicide rate anyway.



The rate of people killed by cops is here. It's mostly minority cops who kill minorities and white cops who kill whites.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jun 7, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> To be a nitpicker, this says murders. Would most deaths by cops even be counted on this list, if they were found to be justified?





Fangsofjeff said:


> The rate of people killed by cops is here. It's mostly minority cops who kill blacks.


Just edited my message


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol the Trumpers on this forum complained about me because I dislike Trump? They get triggered easier than the SJWs they complain about


Orange Man Good, we don't want you to bad talk the Orange Man because he's very good and if you don't think he's good, you might as well have just killed your wife like Patton Oswalt.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Private Pyle said:


> Personally I just find you garden variety annoying. Nothing to do with Trump.



Tsundere detected.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Orange Man Good, we don't want you to bad talk the Orange Man because he's very good and if you don't think he's good, you might as well have just killed your wife like Patton Oswalt.


Yeah TDS is completely swarming with TES ironically enough. As bad as “SJWs” are, being totally obedient to your government is much worse.



Shield Breaker said:


> Tsundere detected.


B-Baka~


----------



## JimmyNugget (Jun 7, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> @JimmyNugget supports contrarianism.
> 
> Against everyone.
> 
> Including himself.


I mean if that's what you paint all opposition as then sure.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Neato. I feel honored that someone I don't recognize complained about me for being a shill. It must mean I am famous on Kiwifarms


Considering the self-important way you carry yourself, it's _probably_ more likely that whoever reported you for "shilling" did so because (at least in their eyes) you were just acting faggier than usual.

I mean, when you go off and cry about the "improper usage" of stickers despite being a "veteran posting longer than Null" (and therefore should be knowing better), you're certainly one to talk about "getting triggered".



Private Pyle said:


> As bad as “SJWs” are, being totally obedient to your government is much worse.


As an avid reader of that thread, I've yet to find a single poster there that can be described as "totally obedient to the government". All of them more or less distrust the government in general.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 7, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> I mean if that's what you paint all opposition as then sure.



Dude, the first time I saw you in A&N, someone had to point out that you were aware of how everyone else was using the term "reopen the country" because you used it the same way a week prior.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> It's interesting to note that while everyone is distracted by the protests, Hillary Clinton is going to court over her e-mails.
> https://archive.md/wLhAK



Oh but of course. 

I have no idea how you even found that. I literally had no clue. _Gee, wonder if that was their intent_...


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 7, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Oh but of course.
> 
> I have no idea how you even found that. I literally had no clue. _Gee, wonder if that was their intent_...


Someone mentioned it in passing in the main riots thread. I had no idea it was happening either until I saw their post.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 7, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> I hate 'woke' black people but Dear White People and Black Klansman dealt with in-race debate, ie. woke virgins vs. those who take it on the chin, and was quite enjoyable. Also taught me that a surprising amount of blacks are into raceplay, which is possibly why it's so important to these people. I wonder how many are picking up chicks by being fake-woke at these riots to then exercise cotton-picking roleplay in the bedroom.


Only thing that it taught me is that DWP is basically what happens when an amateur watches too much Spike Lee on his hand to make some very amateurish schlock made for self-stigmatized white liberals. Meanwhile, the other title is too ridiculous to type, even if it was based on a real story, and it only won off the fact that the director fell for the most intentional lie about Charlottesville that I’ve seen from a media network.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 7, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Considering the self-important way you carry yourself, it's _probably_ more likely that whoever reported you for "shilling" did so because (at least in their eyes) you were just acting faggier than usual.
> 
> I mean, when you go off and cry about the "improper usage" of stickers despite being a "veteran posting longer than Null" (and therefore should be knowing better), you're certainly one to talk about "getting triggered".


You call that crying? I was just saying they didn't understand what it was for. It's a lot less being triggered than whiteknighting Trump at every opportunity like you and the other alt-right tards do


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> You call that crying? I was just saying they didn't understand what it was for. It's a lot less being triggered than whiteknighting Trump at every opportunity like you and the other alt-right tards do


You're still complaining about getting bad stickers, and trying to act like an authority on their "proper usage", so now you're just playing semantics games.

Defending someone, even a politician, is not (inherently) "whiteknighting" them, and I'm getting sick of you abusing that term. This without even getting into your nonsensical assertion about me being "alt-right", and the implication that all the other "Trumpers" are also "alt-right".


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 7, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> You're still complaining about getting bad stickers, and trying to act like an authority on their "proper usage", so now you're just playing semantics games.



Except I was around back before there was an a-log thing (the precursor to "mad on the internet"). It's supposed to be used when someone is going on an unhinged rant, being mad at the topic. Just posting "Trump is a tard" isn't "Mad on the internet". It'd be like rating your current post "Powerlevel" or something like that.



> Defending someone, even a politician, is not (inherently) "whiteknighting" them, and I'm getting sick of you abusing that term. This without even getting into your nonsensical assertion about me being "alt-right", and the implication that all the other "Trumpers" are also "alt-right".



Yet you defend him at every turn. That is the definition of whiteknighting. Every thread that Trump gets bashed, you and your fellow Trump cult members come to defend him, no matter the criticism. If he was a camgirl (which you probably wish he was), you'd be called a whiteknight. Same applies for an obese 70 year old man with a cult following


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 7, 2020)

Tfw no black gf


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Except I was around back before there was an a-log thing (the precursor to "mad on the internet"). It's supposed to be used when someone is going on an unhinged rant, being mad at the topic. Just posting "Trump is a tard" isn't "Mad on the internet". It'd be like rating your current post "Powerlevel" or something like that.


You're still not an authority on how ratings "should" be used, nobody cares (or really _should_ care) about their "proper" usage, and quite frankly this entire statement of yours just outs you as a faggot who cares too much about his imaginary internet score.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Yet you defend him at every turn. That is the definition of whiteknighting. Every thread that Trump gets bashed, you and your fellow Trump cult members come to defend him, no matter the criticism. If he was a camgirl (which you probably wish he was), you'd be called a whiteknight. Same applies for an obese 70 year old man with a cult following


It's almost as if people can have _different opinions_ about a politician and his actions than you, and are willing to argue with about them, instead of just letting you and others rattle anything they like about him unopposed. This isn't any more indicative of a "cult following" or "whiteknighting" than arguments about any other topic. All these complaints about people "whiteknighting" Trump just makes it seem like you want some anti-Trump echo chamber.

The Trump-camgirl comparison is so poor I'm almost tempted to dismiss it out of hand, but here's _one_ hint: camgirls aren't doing anything of import nationally or globally. Trump _is_.



Spoiler: And well...



Considering how much you jump into A&N threads just to regurgitate some variant of "A&N is full of fat alt-right edgelord incel manlet white trash redneck NEET Trumpers" you frankly seem more "triggered" and less capable of "dealing with people who disagree with you" than whoever reported you for "shilling". At least (in his mind) he was trying to help the discussion (although ones mileage may vary his reasoning), where's you're just Not-Mad-posting against some autistic Frankenstein patchwork strawman.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> BLM is trying to spin the narrative that the police killed Floyd for his skin color, but this seems unlikely. The officers who were there were racially diverse. Lane had done volunteer work with Somali immigrants and Chauvin married an Asian woman.
> 
> View attachment 1359445


You know we live a in multicultural country when even our police brutality is diverse. That should count for something.


----------



## The Great Mara (Jun 7, 2020)

Now, I'm not gonna get too deep in here but I do want to speak in regards to the notion that "Black people are being executed in the street" or that they are "Unsafe" in their communities because of the police. Because I find this notion to be insulting and the result of either gross ignorance or pure propaganda.

Here's some numbers.  According to the Washington Post's listing of people shot by police, 1004 people were shot last year.  Of those, about 200 were black, and of those 9 were unarmed.  Now, considering America's population is 327 million, with about 40 million of those being Black, the fact that 9 unarmed people were killed should tell you how completely statistically insignificant that is.  Its 0.0000002% of the Black population a year.   Compare that to the Homicide rate of black on black violence and any member of the black community has a roughly 16 times higher chance to be killed by another member of that community than by the police.  They also have a 20 times higher chance to die in a car crash, 10 times higher chance to kill THEMSELVES, and a 230 times higher chance to die of heart disease.

Now,  I won't say that there aren't problems with the american justice system, nor problems that don't disproprotionally effect Black Americans. Things like for profit prisons, mandatory minimums, the reliance on prison labor, and zero tolerance rules in schools can cause a lot of issues and are very much worth talking about and changing.  But I rarely hear these real issues brought up; instead they are drowned beneath pathos driven arguments about how young black men are targeted for murder on the street.  This is not true and it needs to stop.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> BLM is trying to spin the narrative that the police killed Floyd for his skin color, but this seems unlikely. The officers who were there were racially diverse. Lane had done volunteer work with Somali immigrants and Chauvin married an Asian woman.
> 
> View attachment 1359445





Private Pyle said:


> You know we live a in multicultural country when even our police brutality is diverse. That should count for something.


It's going to matter about as much as that one Proud Boy, John Kinsman, having a black wife mattered. Pandering to the mobs and the narrative that fuels them is absolutely a thing in the US justice system, unfortunately. 

As for the media, they're ground zero for the mobs in the first place.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Except I was around back before there was an a-log thing (the precursor to "mad on the internet"). It's supposed to be used when someone is going on an unhinged rant, being mad at the topic. Just posting "Trump is a tard" isn't "Mad on the internet". It'd be like rating your current post "Powerlevel" or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you defend him at every turn. That is the definition of whiteknighting. Every thread that Trump gets bashed, you and your fellow Trump cult members come to defend him, no matter the criticism. If he was a camgirl (which you probably wish he was), you'd be called a whiteknight. Same applies for an obese 70 year old man with a cult following



Go back to the TES thread and be angry there. 
The fact you care so much about stickers really tells me that despite your being an older user, you're still as smart as a newfag.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 7, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Go back to the TES thread and be angry there.
> The fact you care so much about stickers really tells me that despite your being an older user, you're still as smart as a newfag.






Iwasamwillbe said:


> You're still not an authority on how ratings "should" be used, nobody cares (or really _should_ care) about their "proper" usage, and quite frankly this entire statement of yours just outs you as a faggot who cares too much about his imaginary internet score.
> 
> 
> It's almost as if people can have _different opinions_ about a politician and his actions than you, and are willing to argue with about them, instead of just letting you and others rattle anything they like about him unopposed. This isn't any more indicative of a "cult following" or "whiteknighting" than arguments about any other topic. All these complaints about people "whiteknighting" Trump just makes it seem like you want some anti-Trump echo chamber.
> ...



I think we found the triggered tards that complained about me hating Trump to @Null

anyway, I am done off-topicing the thread here.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Jun 7, 2020)

Despite


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


>


Weak attempt at "I'm not mad you're mad" combined with running away.

Exquisite.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jun 7, 2020)

George Floyd circa  2007


----------



## The Great Mara (Jun 7, 2020)

Not from the current hallabaloo but seems very relevant to the kind of "Complaints" many seem to bring up.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 7, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Weak attempt at "I'm not mad you're mad" combined with running away.
> 
> Exquisite.


Notice how he left MATI on anyone that disagreed with him. Yet he still accuses us of being “triggered” snitches. 
But enough entertainment; from here on out, it’s looking at the dark void that is the BLM narrative.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 8, 2020)

I just wanna jump out of my general lurking outside the angry dog people section to say that if you came here thinking we were all right wing death squads and anyone who isn't is a liberal shill, please find the nearest niggerdick and choke on it.

Null himself has shat on Trump, and if you aren't here long enough to know how this place works then lurk more.

Now has anyone posted the gig about George Floyd during his peak pregnant lady robbing? If not here's an article about it that has all the court papers. https://archive.vn/Thyma


----------



## Matthew216 (Jun 8, 2020)

DerSandstrom said:


> All I've heard argument wise from people supporting BLM has been purely emotional.
> 
> They'll never give statistics, hard data, or anecdotal evidence on how they feel. It's always stuff like "Black people have been held down for too long" and "You don't understand how they feel" and my personal favorite "you're white".
> 
> ...


Of course it's been set back by decades, it's not like those people who make a living "fighting for black people" actually want it to end.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Jun 8, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I’ve never understood how the fried chicken and watermelon thing is supposed to be a negative stereotype tbh. Anyone who DOESN’T love fried chicken and watermelon is the crazy person



It was a years long negative propaganda campaign. Watermelons and chickens can be produced in large numbers relatively easily, so recently freed slaves used them as staples. Journalists at the time used that fact to make negative political cartoons and the like to disparage them for being industrious and managing to feed themselves. Pretty much associating black people that eat those foods with being simpletons that can’t do any better.

Journalism has been bullshit since day one, fellow kiwi!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's a BLM supporter advocating burning everything to the ground because she believes the media's lies. The protests are not peaceful and claims that every protest related crime is the fault of police or white supremacists are a farce.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 8, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Here's a BLM supporter advocating burning everything to the ground because she believes the media's lies. The protests are not peaceful and claims that every protest related crime is the fault of police or white supremacists are a farce.
> View attachment 1361132


I'm sorry, didnt watch the whole thing, did it quote that South African half breed nigger for justification of burning their shit down.

Its bad enough she looks look like a fat shaniqua that has retarded hoodrat kids breaking shit at the local KFC.

I swear you can tell by how a nigger looks, how fucked up their thoughts are. Maybe Roald Dahl or whatever was right about this.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's some stuff about peaceful kidnappings, rapes and murders that happened on the second night of the protests.

And here's videos of peaceful protesters in Brussels peacefully protesting.




Your browser is not able to display this video.






















Your browser is not able to display this video.






















MrJokerRager said:


> I'm sorry, didnt watch the whole thing, did it quote that South African half breed nigger for justification of burning their shit down.
> 
> Its bad enough she looks look like a fat shaniqua that has retarded hoodrat kids breaking shit at the local KFC.
> 
> ...


Trevor Noah? Yeah, she quoted him.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 8, 2020)

A protester in Alamosa just shot a disabled veteran in the head because he was trying to pass through a protest blockade.  Protesters say that the truck was plowing into the crowd, but the video disproves this completely.





These posts about shady money transactions related to BLM are good food for thought:


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 8, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> A protester in Alamosa just shot a disabled veteran in the head because he was trying to pass through a protest blockade.  Protesters say that the truck was plowing into the crowd, but the video disproves this completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point about BLM and money will never not haunt me; doesn’t help that I’m constantly being reminded of virtue signaling corporations and e-celebs donating or telling others to donate.
It feels wrong with every angle you take, yet you can’t question it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 8, 2020)

There's evidence of Chinese meddling. Nothing conclusive, but it's interesting nonetheless.




https://archive.md/tFzkz


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 9, 2020)

There's evidence BLM and Antifa are connected. This post sums it up pretty well:



Links:








						Uniting the Black Left Everywhere - Home
					

archived 23 Aug 2017 18:28:22 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Home
					

archived 28 Mar 2016 19:31:19 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Revolutionary Student Coordinating Committee - KeyWiki
					

archived 23 Aug 2017 18:33:37 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Strategic Concepts in Organizing and Policy Education - KeyWiki
					

archived 23 Aug 2017 18:35:06 UTC




					archive.md
				



https://archive.md/UxicP
Thanks for the info, based @Jaimas.

I think we're all familiar with antifa here, but if you need to explain it to a relative here's a good picture:

They're communists who hate America.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jun 9, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Some BLM guys killed a puppy.
> https://archive.md/dF7E8
> View attachment 1357130


There is little that fuels my hatred as much as shit like this.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 10, 2020)

Some interesting speculation about CIA involvement.


Drain Todger said:


> This is James Le Mesurier, founder of the White Helmets in Syria.
> 
> 
> He was formerly a British Army officer and also worked with a UN Peacekeeping force in Yugoslavia. He was, in all likelihood, an MI6 operative or had Five Eyes connections.
> ...


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jun 10, 2020)

Literary this. Imagine being so opressed every big corporation bends over for you


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 10, 2020)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> View attachment 1364684
> Literary this. Imagine being so opressed every big corporation bends over for you






Merriam-Webster just bent over for them.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jun 10, 2020)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> View attachment 1364684
> Literary this. Imagine being so opressed every big corporation bends over for you


This is  revealing. Everything we're seeing is _not_ organic; that is, it's being funded by several of the usual suspects (eg Open Society, Ford, etc)  as well as large corporations. This is a revolution approved by government, the ultra-wealthy and huge multi-national corporations. It is not seeking to destroy the system, it is co-opting and solidifying control over all of us for the system.

You too can have your own Autonomous Zone, as long as it conforms to the vision politicians have for you. Go ahead and try to set one up but instead of commie its conservative, where guns and religion are not only allowed but encouraged. That shit would be shut down so fast it wouldn't even make the nightly news. 

A reaction is precisely what these assholes want. Propping up the mentally ill segment of society and insisting we give into their demands is designed to elect fear, disgust and anger. The best response is no response.  That's right, just ignore or pretend to go along in public/online.  This is all just one big gay op to bait Trump and the rest of us. Don't react to it. Let them destroy themselves.

If this fails into provoking an all out race/culture war, and I suspect it will, I think they'll try to stage a leftist coup before the election. This isn't about Obamagate, Hillary's emails or Nancy Pelosi's dentures, it's about more than that. It's all about the mad money everyone (except us) makes with the assistance of the People's Republic of China.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Jun 10, 2020)

They did an AMA on Reddit with a surpising amount of pushback. Full of PR speak non-answers that would make a politician proud, with questions about funding completely avoided.









						r/IAmA - I am Kailee Scales, Managing Director for Black Lives Matter. Ask me anything.
					

22,697 votes and 2,569 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 11, 2020)

This guy made a nice list of slaves you never hear about because everyone is hyperfocused on specific "oppressed" groups:




Of course a forum post isn't a good source to show people, but researching some of this stuff could yield good conversation fodder that goes against the woke narrative. I'm too lazy to look up this information right now though.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 11, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> This guy made a nice list of slaves you never hear about because everyone is hyperfocused on specific "oppressed" groups:
> View attachment 1368965
> 
> Of course a forum post isn't a good source to show people, but researching some of this stuff could yield good conversation fodder that goes against the woke narrative. I'm too lazy to look up this information right now though.


I’m actually surprised that Indians and East Asians aren’t an approved slave ethnicity given that they are technically POC. Then I remember they’re also the most successful ethnic minorities in America...
On a lighter note, in regards to Hebrews being enslaved:


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's more good information without a good source because I'm lazy.  




Double check these facts before repeating them, I can't guarantee they're accurate. I think they ring true, though.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's something you can show anyone who claims white supremacists are the ones doing all the damage:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Jun 14, 2020)

I posted this on facebook I'd urge people to post something similar. Don't get into crime stats, but appeal to emotion just like they do. The big issue is no one talks about this shit at all even people that have witnessed it firsthand. There is a wierd stigma with even reporting this shit. I'm sure theres better ways to approach it but we need to start.

Once BLM has all their demands met and the police is reformed will attacks like this be addressed or this is the actual end goal of BLM and the new normal for white people? There have been hundreds of videos just like these over the last couple days and I've seen attacks like this and heard stories of them my whole life, but only in person, only in private, like it shouldn't be talked about at all. Never blasted on a loud speaker across the entire country, I've never seen even an ounce of outrage over any of them. Just a strange silence about an issue that almost anyone growing up in a community like this has witnessed firsthand.
https://streamable.com/rtf1gm
https://streamable.com/jxbzw2
https://streamable.com/ofhhj9
https://streamable.com/7t7o40


----------



## Jarolleon (Jun 14, 2020)

Speaking of Assata Shakur, they used to have this  "It is our duty to fight for our freedom/It is our duty to win/We must love and support one another/We have nothing to lose but our chains" chant back in 2016 when they were trying to shout down the wave of anti-PC campus speaking tours that were happening then, but for some reason they've stopped using it.  How come they ditched that one, was it too obviously communistic and their neolib handlers told them to drop it to get more mainstream appeal?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 14, 2020)

There's a thread dedicated to gathering information on people who have died as a result of the protests:





						Peaceful Protest Body Count
					

Since the the US Riots May 2020 over George Floyd thread is a billion pages long, I think it'll be useful to dedicate a thread solely to collecting info on all the people who have actually died as a result of all the "peaceful protesting." Since this whole thing is about how much more important...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 15, 2020)

This video takes place in Seattle on the day CHAZ was created. The man with the megaphone compares BLM to the french revolution and implies that those who don't get on board with this revolution will have their heads chopped.

Peaceful protests my ass.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 17, 2020)

https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread/263388104/#263388104


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 23, 2020)

Warning from a Venezuelan:




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Some info about what might be going on:



CHAZ openly siding with China:


Evidence that ex CNN employees get hired to spread Chinese propaganda, hinting that CNN might have ties to China: 
http://archive.md/Y4yyP


----------



## The Dude (Jun 24, 2020)

PantySniffer69 said:


> (Rate me autistic on this one if you want, but here goes.)
> 
> Back about 6 years ago I remember reading a forum discussion in which the high rate of black criminality, particularly violent crime and murder, was explained away by pointing to the high poverty rate in the black community. In other words Blacks commit violent crimes not because they are black, but because they are poor.
> 
> ...



You want to see some statistics that'll really make you think? Check out the crime rates for the poorest white homogeneous area in the US (some county in Appalachia) versus the crime rates for the wealthiest black homogeneous area in the US (some community in California). The rich black people still cause far more crimes of all types than the poor whites. That, to me, is proof right there that it isn't poverty or class inequality causing blacks to commit crimes.



soy_king said:


> Every single ethnic group (or pretty much most of them) have at some point had members of their group enslaved by others, yet Black people act as if they were the only ones. The amount of white people enslaved by non Europeans in all likelihood is probably equal to the amount of Africans enslaved, but because no ones actually done the calculations, people pretend like it was lower in scale.



Exactly. Blacks weren't even the only slaves in America. There were white slaves as well, mostly Irish. But you don't hear about them or the black slave traders in school or most history books. It goes against the narrative. There is absolutely an agenda behind all this, and it's disgusting.

Edit:



Fangsofjeff said:


> View attachment 1401093
> 
> Warning from a Venezuelan:
> View attachment 1401039
> ...



Nice to know CHAZ is OK with literal slavery and human organ harvesting. Fucking Commies are all the same.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jun 27, 2020)

This black professor tells it like it is:


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 27, 2020)

DerSandstrom said:


> All I've heard argument wise from people supporting BLM has been purely emotional.
> 
> They'll never give statistics, hard data, or anecdotal evidence on how they feel. It's always stuff like "Black people have been held down for too long" and "You don't understand how they feel" and my personal favorite "you're white".
> 
> ...


I don't try to argue with my sister who believes their bullshit. It's not worth the time really. Its just "muh innocent black peepoles  HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT THEM DESTROYING CITIES ITS FUCKING WHITE PEEPOO WHO ARE DOING IT!"


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's some info on interracial rapes in America:

http://archive.md/38RxK








And here's evidence that BLM is a movement comprised primarily of self-hating whites:




Here's evidence that the Atlanta police force has a majority of African American officers. The Atlanta protests were mostly white kids yelling about blacks cops being bastards.




This is how social justice makes many pale skinned people feel. Needless to say, creating more racists isn't good for minorities.






Longcat said:


> This black professor tells it like it is:


Modern day anti-racism is just racism under a new name.






DerSandstrom said:


> All I've heard argument wise from people supporting BLM has been purely emotional.
> 
> They'll never give statistics, hard data, or anecdotal evidence on how they feel. It's always stuff like "Black people have been held down for too long" and "You don't understand how they feel" and my personal favorite "you're white".
> 
> ...


You're right. My relatives who buy into it only have emotional arguments as well. It's probably best to appeal to people's emotions instead of showing them data.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 30, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Here's some info on interracial rapes in America:
> 
> http://archive.md/38RxK
> View attachment 1411470
> ...



A perfect example of irony: the grandchildren of those who protested and marched to end segregation are now protesting and marching to bring segregation back.

And honestly, I can't say that I'd mind if our country went back to segregation. Let the blacks have their own cities where they can run things their own way, whites aren't allowed, and likewise blacks aren't allowed in white communities. No police unless they start their own law enforcement. No white firefighters or EMS. And no white assistance, especially financially. If whity is to blame for all their problems then they shouldn't want white help at all. Let them build Wakanda if they can.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 1, 2020)

The Dude said:


> A perfect example of irony: the grandchildren of those who protested and marched to end segregation are now protesting and marching to bring segregation back.
> 
> And honestly, I can't say that I'd mind if our country went back to segregation. Let the blacks have their own cities where they can run things their own way, whites aren't allowed, and likewise blacks aren't allowed in white communities. No police unless they start their own law enforcement. No white firefighters or EMS. And no white assistance, especially financially. If whity is to blame for all their problems then they shouldn't want white help at all. Let them build Wakanda if they can.


This wont fix anything. Most of those out demanding these vast societal changes are white, the rioters are mostly black. The societal problems stem from class issues, not race issues. 

There is absolutely systemic racism in america, but not from the right. It's from the left, specifically educational institutions. Poor Black americans are taught to be helpless, their behavior is excused, and the government systems behind education penalize schools for disciplining kids because "muh racism". If the kids dont learn it from their parents and dont learn it from school they'll learn it over and over again from society pounding them into the ground. The media coddles entire communities. Affirmative action leads to more blacks failing college and getting discourages from improving their lives and feeds the victim narrative. 

These same issues affect all areas of poverty. Poverty stricken white and latino communities have similar issues, but dont generate the media attention and, in the case of whites, are often in rural areas that can be ignored both for crime statistics and media attention. 

The true solution IMO is to address the rampant failure of the nuclear family and lack of values in these poverty communities, and the lack of upward momentum cause by this, along with IMO doing what Null wants and forcing monetary systems to accept ALL transactions no matter how "problematic" the media source, because there is just no media to counter the narrative of big left wing media sources, and that is the first step in creating moderate and right wing alternative institutions to hold left wing institutions in check.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 1, 2020)

If black lives matter, then why is black on black violence not an issue to them? The biggest killer of black young men is homicide. Drive by shootings take the lives of many innocent children. How are these not issues? On the other hand, evil, murdering, racist KKK cops and abortion are the issues. Murdering cops and abortion are very easy things to blame/scapegoat because they are out of black peoples’s control; it’s somebody else not us.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 2, 2020)

Some tards are trying to change the definition of black. Here's a glaring issue with their new definition.
https://archive.md/Kn5i1
View attachment 1423899
In 2020, some blond blue eyed people are Blacker than Nelson Mandela.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 3, 2020)

DerSandstrom said:


> They don't believe in nuance or multi-layered reasoning. They just see "white people bad" and "black people oppressed".


Four legs good, two legs bad.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 3, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> If black lives matter, then why is black on black violence not an issue to them? The biggest killer of black young men is homicide. Drive by shootings take the lives of many innocent children. How are these not issues? On the other hand, evil, murdering, racist KKK cops and abortion are the issues. Murdering cops and abortion are very easy things to blame/scapegoat because they are out of black peoples’s control; it’s somebody else not us.


Because it's not about actually solving problems or making life better for anyone. It's about widening divisions to exploit people for profit and power more easily.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zonga (Aug 4, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> If black lives matter, then why is black on black violence not an issue to them? The biggest killer of black young men is homicide. Drive by shootings take the lives of many innocent children. How are these not issues? On the other hand, evil, murdering, racist KKK cops and abortion are the issues. Murdering cops and abortion are very easy things to blame/scapegoat because they are out of black peoples’s control; it’s somebody else not us.


This is a classic trauma response pattern, btw. Once someone's spirit is broken, as long as their current set of problems are a mix of their fault and their environment's fault, it's virtually impossible to get them to focus on the things they can control, because they have a long history of it not mattering anyways. Unfortunately, we don't have the equivalent of cognitive behavioral therapy for an entire culture, and there are no longer any good role models to point to.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 16, 2020)

Today, on r/declineintocensorship:


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 29, 2020)

How to spot personality disorders.


----------



## ZippyZoopa (Sep 29, 2020)

BLM was never about police brutality or reform or defunding, it's just racial politics for black superiority not equality



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqC-FlKbnwY
		


This dude (ignore the gayass pokemon avatar) puts it the best way possible, they don't care about fighting for "justice" it's just power for power sake.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 29, 2020)

The Dude said:


> A perfect example of irony: the grandchildren of those who protested and marched to end segregation are now protesting and marching to bring segregation back.
> 
> And honestly, I can't say that I'd mind if our country went back to segregation. Let the blacks have their own cities where they can run things their own way, whites aren't allowed, and likewise blacks aren't allowed in white communities. No police unless they start their own law enforcement. No white firefighters or EMS. And no white assistance, especially financially. If whity is to blame for all their problems then they shouldn't want white help at all. Let them build Wakanda if they can.



I live in a black neighborhood. I grew up here and thirty years ago it was white and pretty nice. In the 90s it started going downhill fast. There was a driveby across the street from my house. Ironically it was at a house I had lived in only a few years before. There was so much trouble that summer that the police stationed a mobile unit. It was right in front of our house. My mom didn't even want us going outside. Several times a week you would see police helicopters shining spotlights into the yards and alleys looking for people. Sirens and gunshots all night long. The urban blight got worse and worse.

It's supposed to be safer here now. But I don't know. I might be biased because I have only been back a year and a half.

The oldsters would tell you all the trouble really started when the city built the housing project decades before.  It was right between a jr. high and an elementary. So those schools started going bad too. My neighbor was a teaching assistant at the elementary and she was always talking about how bad the kids were.

I was able to get out for about thirteen years and it was really nice where I was. My #woke cousin said the area I was living in was racist. An area he never lived in or went to often. There was actually a good mix of people there. But it was mainly white and low crime because a lot of cops lived there. a lot of the porches had blue lights and blue lives matter flags. If you had something like that here your house would probably get vandalized. 

The blacker the hood the worse the crime. It is a fact of reality you can't get away from. It's easier to dismiss this as "the whyman keepin' me down". It's easier to shut down anyone who brings up black on black crime as being racist and trying to deflect BLM concerns. But avoiding the issue doesn't solve it. Blaming whitey and the cops for everything doesn't stop Tyriq and Rashawndre from gunning each other down in the streets over stupid ghetto stuff. Keep avoiding the real problems of your community. Those of us who are white or other races who live in your communities suffer too because of this. I don't want to be collateral damage because somebody got disrespected at the chicken store. And yes I have seen knife fights there. Not even being racist. It happened.

Blacks like to dismiss obeying the police as being useless by cherrypicking incidents where the police overreacted and shot a suspect. But then we get riots over Mike Brown. Maybe if you didn't make every black man who gets shot by the police a martyr it would get taken more seriously.

I've done nothing wrong to anybody. I am not privileged. I am not giving my money out in reparations so Tawandra can buy herself some hair and bling. Reparations will literally fix nothing even if the money is poured into education. Because it's just a big bandaid over a gushing wound.



Zonga said:


> This is a classic trauma response pattern, btw. Once someone's spirit is broken, as long as their current set of problems are a mix of their fault and their environment's fault, it's virtually impossible to get them to focus on the things they can control, because they have a long history of it not mattering anyways. Unfortunately, we don't have the equivalent of cognitive behavioral therapy for an entire culture, and there are no longer any good role models to point to.



It's just easier to riot. But if you don't work on yourself nothing is going to help you. We're gonna be  dealing with this BLM stuff for a very long time.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Sep 29, 2020)

The Dude said:


> You want to see some statistics that'll really make you think? Check out the crime rates for the poorest white homogeneous area in the US (some county in Appalachia) versus the crime rates for the wealthiest black homogeneous area in the US (some community in California). The rich black people still cause far more crimes of all types than the poor whites. That, to me, is proof right there that it isn't poverty or class inequality causing blacks to commit crimes.



Just want to point out this could possibly be explained by more rigorous policing as Appalachia doesn't have the police resources an urban area would.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 29, 2020)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Just want to point out this could possibly be explained by more rigorous policing as Appalachia doesn't have the police resources an urban area would.



That doesn't explain how crime rates in pretty much any predominantly white neighborhoods are lower than predominantly black neighborhoods. It's an uncomfortable truth, but the fact is that blacks simply commit more crimes and class/economic status has little to nothing to do with it.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Sep 29, 2020)

The Dude said:


> That doesn't explain how crime rates in pretty much any predominantly white neighborhoods are lower than predominantly black neighborhoods. It's an uncomfortable truth, but the fact is that blacks simply commit more crimes and class/economic status has little to nothing to do with it.



I was discussing Appalachia specifically.  I don't know what the stats are, nor am I denying what you are saying, just noting we just have to be careful how we compare and interpret the data.  Two sets of numbers can be very misleading if they were collected in different circumstances or within different contexts.

Remember, "the other side" uses this error to complain about there not being enough black programmers, or whatever, being simply unable to believe there may be population differences between blacks and whites beyond merely skin color.  (I don't think any of these are genetic).


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 29, 2020)

ZippyZoopa said:


> BLM was never about police brutality or reform or defunding, it's just racial politics for black superiority not equality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of modern social justice is just fights for superiority.

Special privileges for minorities and special privileges for women.

It's just people trying to exploit whatever they can to get ahead in life, it's actually incredibly nasty and evil that they've figured out that they can exploit left wing identity politics, to prey on people's better nature, to try to get ahead.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 3, 2020)

What's Driving Authoritarianism Today?​


> Two years later and we are witnessing a similar rinse-and-repeat of this same strategy where the left’s recent activism functions in tandem with left-leaning media which have together been complicit in driving woke capitalism and authoritarianism. Conversely, activist groups like Black Lives Matter have been on the receiving end of the economic benefits from woke corporate structures while also receiving favourable media representation for their actions while most media elides any criticism of how these groups have destroyed grassroots activism while being sponsored economically in part by right-wing capital.


----------



## Tree (Oct 4, 2020)

Feline Supremacist said:


> This is  revealing. Everything we're seeing is _not_ organic; that is, it's being funded by several of the usual suspects (eg Open Society, Ford, etc) as well as large corporations. This is a revolution approved by government, the ultra-wealthy and huge multi-national corporations. It is not seeking to destroy the system, it is co-opting and solidifying control over all of us for the system.
> 
> You too can have your own Autonomous Zone, as long as it conforms to the vision politicians have for you. Go ahead and try to set one up but instead of commie its conservative, where guns and religion are not only allowed but encouraged. That shit would be shut down so fast it wouldn't even make the nightly news.
> 
> ...



This is certainly not organic. However I don't think being passive is a good strategy. The schools and media machines are full blast woke-capital as demographics are being shifted. I agree that a race war with the idiots in the streets is largely a waste of time. Instead, I think we have to consider the necessity of deposing our elites, which are openly throwing their weight behind this, by whatever means necessary.

Societies need elites, and ours have, in some combination, failed and betrayed us. Replacing them won't be pain free but it is certainly an option. The difficulty of the task being in removing those with their claws dug in. I could see this most cleanly being done with enough public support and a political administration willing to get their hands dirty. I'm not convinced the Trump administration would do this, but if his anti-establishment momentum were to continue to another, perhaps. However I don't for one second think we should rule out other strategies, in tandem or alone. If we lose the momentum that currently exists against woke-capital, I'm not sure we'll be given an opportunity to get it back.

Here's a good video that'll get anyone up to speed on woke-capital, which inherently goes against the BLM narrative by drawing light to its roots. I don't necessarily subscribe to all the notions of grand conspiracy, but none has to be true for those in power to collectively be drawn towards opportunity at the expense of the rest of us. That they know it is against us is too obvious to be a conspiracy, however.



			https://www.bitchute.com/video/7Ct5mRWbJb3e/


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 5, 2020)

Here's a look at what Google, Facebook, Apple and others are doing, versus what they're saying, in the fight for racial justice and an end to police brutality.


----------



## Tree (Oct 8, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> Here's a look at what Google, Facebook, Apple and others are doing, versus what they're saying, in the fight for racial justice and an end to police brutality.


That article reads "Here's what they say, here's some ways they're being prejudice against white people, and here's why they're not being prejudice enough."


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 17, 2020)

It'd be nice if this wasn't the Clown World of Current Year.

But because humans are often jerks and scumbags, and jerks and scumbags tend to gravitate to power and influence, here we are.

(also the 2010s and especially 2020 killed leftist credibility)


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## LUNEKO (Oct 18, 2020)

LeChina James said:


> View attachment 1668684





The absolute state of the street shitters, those poor fuckers never had a chance


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 28, 2020)

I feel like this thread should just read "Objective Facts", because all of them kinda show how fucking stupid the entire movement is and how much damage it has done to the credibility and mental health of all involved


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 29, 2020)

TiggerNits said:


> I feel like this thread should just read "Objective Facts", because all of them kinda show how fucking stupid the entire movement is and how much *damage it has done to the credibility and mental health of all involved*



And these are the people who proclaim that we need to show more awareness towards mental health issues, yet instantly ignore it in the black community because it’s just a phase, or lack of impulse control.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 30, 2020)

they dont care about black lives. they just want free shit.


----------



## Warhog (Oct 30, 2020)

If this take was posted already I have overlooked it and am a massive retard,

but there's a pattern of BLM becoming relevant and being quickly forgotten once the flare-up is over; every two years since 2016 (or at least that's when I first saw it), it randomly becomes trendy to care about police brutality and muh racism and white girls post wannabe activist bullshit to their Instagram stories and pretend to give a shit about black people, whilst also telling minorities what they should be offended by. Does anyone remember when highways were blocked in 2016 due to protestors standing in a line? 

I've never seen a black person say they benefited from the donation links every woke nonbinary coochie enjoyer puts in their bios for a week.


----------



## Cool Dog (Apr 11, 2021)

PK Shitstorm said:


> View attachment 1670952
> The absolute state of the street shitters, those poor fuckers never had a chance


Look at the numbers for asian female and middle eastern female, the later are basically begging for white cock

It never even began for ricecels and durkacels


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Apr 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> All of modern social justice is just fights for superiority.
> 
> Special privileges for minorities and special privileges for women.
> 
> It's just people trying to exploit whatever they can to get ahead in life, it's actually incredibly nasty and evil that they've figured out that they can exploit left wing identity politics, to prey on people's better nature, to try to get ahead.


exactly right. and people arent stupid. they know what theyre doing. were wasting time explaining to people who know and dont care and never will.


----------



## Anonymous_Crusader (Jul 8, 2021)

I got family connections to the local police department. We have a lot of black police (yes they’rw are black police officers *GASP*) I hear about them getting called the most vile shit from college aged rich white kids with a narcissistic savior complex who have the nerve to call themselves “anti -racist”.
Also not to stand on a soap box but I hate those mother fuckers more than any of you could. 

-threw a molotov cocktail at my father while in his police car.
-shot a firework at my uncle and his squad.
- completely destroyed my other uncles computer store he spent years building beyond repair.
-sexually harassed my cousin who is a minor.


----------



## anti SJW (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Anonymous_Crusader (Jul 22, 2021)

Would I ever support BLM? Nah, Id rather pass a kidney stone. 

Seriously I would take the most painful demise any of you can think of over supporting these


----------



## TalkinZed (Dec 30, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> It's going to matter about as much as that one Proud Boy, John Kinsman, having a black wife mattered. Pandering to the mobs and the narrative that fuels them is absolutely a thing in the US justice system, unfortunately.
> 
> As for the media, they're ground zero for the mobs in the first place.



I think Kinsman got 4 years - NY prison lookup says he'll be released in 2023 - because he dressed like a slob in court. Almost like he wanted to go to jail.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 3, 2022)

TalkinZed said:


> I think Kinsman got 4 years - NY prison lookup says he'll be released in 2023 - because he dressed like a slob in court. Almost like he wanted to go to jail.
> 
> View attachment 2842080


That beard is something else
Anyway, I can't think of much better a way to enter prison : in full Hillbilly Jim war-ready mode. The bruthas will not be testing that proud boy


----------

